# Need help choosing



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

It's time for a change and I been looking at the Teryx and the Razor. I can't decide which one to go with. I've seen good reviews on both and just don't know if the Teryx is more of a work horse rather than a mud machine (looking for a mud machine). Yall steer me in the right direction
with some of yalls expeirences. artay:

Thanks


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Polaris Razor 800 S This one is bad to the bone !
http://www.polarisindustries.com/en...ide-Vehicles/RANGER-RZR-S/Pages/Overview.aspx


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

The teryx is no slow machine by any means....now the RZR is a fun machine IMO...


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

my father in law has a teryx. ive never played in the mud with it but it is geared lower than the brute. it will only run bout 50-55. its fun to play on doing donuts and all. pulls really good. the only thing i dont like about it is its kinda loud when your driving and gets kinda hot in the summer. could just be because im not use to it. as far as the razor i dont know anything about them. i think they look better than the teryx though.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I've seen my buddies Teryx go through some stuff I never thought he'd make it through but ya gotta love the looks of the RZR!


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

I agree with all yall are saying. The Rzr's do look better imo too, but the sound S***y to me. And yea, I heard the Rzr's are funner but that Teryx has so many mods I can do to it. Either way, i think its going to be the right one.Got to go take a look at them and see which one I'm magnetized too. Thanks guys


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

God bless the Polaris guys but I would rather drag my balls through five miles of broken glass than purchase one.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

If you get a Teryx...make sure its an 09 or newer EFI. I love them....


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

I see some 08's that are pretty cheap, but If i can find an 09 thats at a good deal ill go with that.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

You should be able to find a good deal on an 09 cody.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm going to keep on looking till I find one, keep an eye out for me there masher


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Go drive them both. When I set my mind on buying a SxS I went open minded and all in the same day drove a Prowler (both the 650 and 700h1), Teryx 09 750 efi, Rhino 700 efi, Ranger (09' 700 & 2010' 800), and both the regular RZR and the RZR S, oh and I pulled up to the Honda Big Red but didn't even get out of the truck.

I have never owned a Polaris until now but when it came down to it, the fun factor of the RZR had me as soon as I drove it. Imo it has the most comfortable seating position, I like the low center of gravity, great power to weight ratio, SUPER SMOOTH suspension especially the 'S', I like the adjustability of the 'S' suspension, I like the Polaris AWD system and so on. But it like any other machine is gonna have it's quirks although I can say "Knock on wood I haven't had any issues yet".

A little FYI Yamaha postponed their 2010 Rhino's and everyone is expecting a complete redesign to come out sometime this year as an early 2011, that may be worth waiting for. If you do get a Teryx the good deals on the carburated 2008's are tempting but if you don't know they didn't have fuel gauges until 2009, the LCD display and dump bed only came on the LE and NRA models in 2008 until 2009 when they were made standard equipment and they also changed their air intake and clutch exhaust in 2009 among a few other things. It wasn't just the EFI.

IMO Just do your Homework drive em' and then buy what you like.


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Nicely put TX4PLAY


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I would wait for a bit because a new one will be coming from somewhere shortly. Or the other guys will start making a sport like the razor. They almost have to because the market is demanding it. The Razor is the most comfortable one I've been in and with lift and laws they can really do work. I just made a vow long ago to never purchase another Polaris and I'm holding firm. Yamaha or Can Am will probably jump first and deliver something to compete and I really hope it's ham but it will more than likely be Yamaha. For me it wouldn't be just a toy which is what the razor is for sure. I would want some utility out of it around the barn and hauling feed and such. Clearly define the purpose for you because one is for play and the rest are for both but they might not play as hard stock.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Yea I thought I would never even think of getting a Polaris, but that RZR is rubbing me the right way


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

It depends on where you ride also... if I'm not mistaken, the Teryx is a little bit wider than the RZR... so if you go on any narrow trails, like we do, you gotta consider size... I have a friend with a RZR that has a little bit of trouble following us on some trails....


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

codyh said:


> I see some 08's that are pretty cheap, but If i can find an 09 thats at a good deal ill go with that.


you don't want an 08...trust me....too many problems outta them...and its the same thing over and over. In 09 then changed air box and cvt intake and exhaust locations and put stiffer springs in the clutch from the factory...I mean they are not major issues with the 08's but more aggravation that I would want. They changed a few more smaller things as well. We have not seen any problems outta the 09's we have sold and not outta what 2010's either...but we have only sold two of them so far. I like RZR as well....Its just don't have anything I would need in one..I need the bed room for what Masher said...around the farm and so on. The Rhino's are nice...but I like the power of the V-twin teryx more.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

^^ Yea I say that about the airbox. Seems alot easier to deal with. But yea i saw most of the differences between the two. Time to start looking around...


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

we seen a lot of belt problems outta the 08's...then Kawie changed them in 09...for some stupid reason they would not recall them.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Yea the main problems i have read about the Teryx's are the belts. Supposeley people through them real quick. The 09's different?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

codyh said:


> Yea the main problems i have read about the Teryx's are the belts. Supposeley people through them real quick. The 09's different?



We have not seen any....They put a stiffer secondary spring in the 09 & 10 models...the 08's were slipping too much....even with stock tires. I would just what suits you the best...for me its the Teryx....but for a lot its the RZR....they are all made pretty good IMO.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

yea im going to keep reading up and hopefully try and decide on one soon. Thanks for the help boot,


----------

